# Which walls to use?



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm now in the middle of construction and trying to decide locations of equipment and furniture location for a relatively small (and square) media room. (please see diagram below).

Given the door location, I'm thinking I need to put the flatscreen TV on wall 1, and the seating against wall 3. I will probably try to put the equipment rack against wall 2, or perhaps built into wall 2 given that there is attic space behind it. All speakers would be in-wall.

My questions: 
1) does this seem like the best layout given this space, 
2) what is a realistic position and type of seating (I'm thinking just a big reclining couch at this point), and 
3) would the depth required for in-wall speakers fit on wall 1 (which is probably no thicker than an normal 2x4 stud between two pieces of drywall)?

Thanks for you input!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest putting the tv on wall 2. That way, when someone enters the room, there is no distraction if you are watching. Also, it allows you more room for in walls as you can go into the attic space.

Furthermore, if you decide to treat the room, you now have both front corners available for bass trapping.

I would locate the equipment in the back on wall 3 going into the attic space.

Doing this, I would put the seating at around the 10' mark. This keeps you off the back wall to avoid boomy bass and room for the door to swing. It also allows plenty of floor space in front for bean bag chairs or someone to lay on the floor.


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the note. Can someone give me an idea of the depth required for in-wall speakers? No matter where I place them, there will always be one wall that has attic access and an opposing wall that does not. So if they require too much depth, then I will need to put the rears in cieling, right?

I had actually planned to put the couch close to a wall, but it seems from your note that this would be bad for the base sound. However, I was trying to get the seats as far from the TV as possible so I could use a larger screen. Based on these dimensions, how can I estimate the best screen size? Is there a rule of thumb?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

astro2001 said:


> Thanks for the note. Can someone give me an idea of the depth required for in-wall speakers? No matter where I place them, there will always be one wall that has attic access and an opposing wall that does not. So if they require too much depth, then I will need to put the rears in cieling, right?
> 
> I had actually planned to put the couch close to a wall, but it seems from your note that this would be bad for the base sound. However, I was trying to get the seats as far from the TV as possible so I could use a larger screen. Based on these dimensions, how can I estimate the best screen size? Is there a rule of thumb?


Not sure on the depth for the in wall speakers as I have not owned a set previously. I would suggest posting that question in the speakers sub forum as there are many more people that frequent that forum with some experience with in walls.

As far as the screen size, I have my main row about 9' from a 100" screen and it does not seem too close to me. However, this can be a bit subjective - just like seats at a movie theater. I seem to recall a potential rule of thumb being a 30 degree angle from the viewer to each edge, but again, highly subjective.

What I would suggest is putting this couch in the room, taping out screen sizes on the wall, and getting a feel for how each size works. If you have to turn your head to seeing action at the edges, I would go smaller.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The gereral rule is 1.5" of seating distance for each 1" of screen size. This is subjective howerer. With the higher resolutions available today, much larger screens can be used without the worry of being able to see the individual pixels.

The square room is going to be problematic for sound. My advice is to move around a bit to try to find the sweetest spot, and use that. Then start with room treatments & then room eq software like Audessey.

I would also recommend bookshelf speakers as opposed to "in wall." You will be able to toe in the bookshelf speakers which will help with imaging.

I agree with ALMFamily with room layout.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I use these in my office. 
polk in walks

They sound great for what I needed in there but they can not compare to a boxed speaker. 

They do fit in a standard 2x4 wall with any insulation removed.


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks again for the advice, which I took. The room is now wired for the speakers in the location suggested by ALMFamily. 

Next question: What is the purpose of the black plastic box in the attached picture? The tech put them in with the wires, and the drywaller will just cut a hole to fit the box and put a plate over it. But I'm not sure that my drywall cut for a round speaker will cover the square, which will just mean more patching work.

I'm inclined to tell them to remove the plastic box, drywall the whole wall, and I can cut out a hole based on the template for my speaker (which I haven't bought yet). Is this okay, or will I need this plastic box? Do most speakers "hug" the drywall, or are they attached to a stud?

Thanks


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

That is just a stub out box. You won't need it. That for if you want a plate on the wall with banana plugs. This is nice for a clean bookshelf speaker install. Just remove them. 

The speakers I looked at we're mostly the rectangular type and were post construction. Meaning they have tabs that hold them in place. You can see what I mean by asking to see a remodel single gang electrical box. Pay attention to the tab installation. 

Now might be a good time to research a few speakers and download their install manual. 

Some come with pre construction 2x4 mounting rails similar to how can lights attach.


----------

